# A chat room is needed



## Billytheluther (Aug 16, 2021)

Title says it all… just a thread were insomniacs can come and have a conversation with one another.. 
something that will stay active..


----------



## sunni (Aug 16, 2021)

there is an insomina thread in toke n talk, we hadchat rooms they didnt go well


----------

